# Car charger requests need to stop



## tradedate

Its always young people who are addicted to their phones. They leave home, get in the car then suddenly realize, "oh I should have charged my phone before going out". 

I am not stocking a charger for every old iphone, new iphone, micro usb, mini usb, and whatever other connection is out there for a $3 trip. 

They sell portable charging packs, and extended battery cases. People should take responsibility and invest in their own back up option.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

tradedate said:


> Its always young people who are addicted to their phones. They leave home, get in the car then suddenly realize, "oh I should have charged my phone before going out".
> 
> I am not stocking a charger for every old iphone, new iphone, micro usb, mini usb, and whatever other connection is out there for a $3 trip.
> 
> They sell portable charging packs, and extended battery cases. People should take responsibility and invest in their own back up option.


You could always buy some of those cheap charging packs and cables and when asked if you have a charger, 'Well, yes I do, I have a nifty charging pack and cable for $15. I take cash or credit card"


----------



## Tommy eren

HotRodriguez75 said:


> You could always buy some of those cheap charging packs and cables and when asked if you have a charger, 'Well, yes I do, I have a nifty charging pack and cable for $15. I take cash or credit card"


Lol good idea.

I hate when they ask for aux cable too. It's like your going 4 blocks.....I'm sure you are not even going to listen to the whole song...


----------



## grayspinner

I got a 4 in 1 charging cord on Amazon for under $10. It's handy since some of my family has Droids & some have iPhones. I have a dual charger in the car & I keep my phone plugged in one port & the multi-cord in the other. I can charge my glowstache with it & if a pax needs it, I'll gladly let them plug in.

For less than $10, I've made a lot of folks happier. No biggie really


----------



## UberLou

I do not carry a Aux cord but I do carry a multi charger, it is a wise investment and people absolutely love it. It charges every phone on the market and I have a fast charging cigarette lighter USB adaptor to go with it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## TRW

The same Pax that forgot to charge their phone probably forgot that it is acceptable to tip your driver.


----------



## UberLou

The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder. 

I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment. 

Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


----------



## luberslur

UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


Lol...if you do the math at these rates...you make no sense. by the way, I did see the picture with you and travis playing golf. Nice poker dot pants!

I got $40 dollar tip on a $7 fare...guess what. I have no damn charger or aux cord in my car.....


----------



## SumGuy

Charging your phone in the car while using it on a 10 min trip will if at any charge your phone 2%. It's stupid.


----------



## UberLou

SumGuy said:


> Charging your phone in the car while using it on a 10 min trip will if at any charge your phone 2%. It's stupid.


I have a high speed adapter, an iPhone can charge 50% in 10 minutes, Android a bit more.


----------



## grayspinner

UberLou said:


> I do not carry a Aux cord but I do carry a multi charger, it is a wise investment and people absolutely love it. It charges every phone on the market and I have a fast charging cigarette lighter USB adaptor to go with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 31248


That's the one I have also.

And I've found having it does help my tips. I also havean aux cord & gladly let people plug in if they want. They rarely ask for it - most enjoy what I have playing on the radio. I have Sirius XM radio too.


----------



## grayspinner

Of course, I drive mostly lyft & those pax do tip - unlike uber pax


----------



## Tucson Uber Partner

UberLou said:


> I do not carry a Aux cord but I do carry a multi charger, it is a wise investment and people absolutely love it. It charges every phone on the market and I have a fast charging cigarette lighter USB adaptor to go with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 31248


I think that's a good idea


----------



## UberLou

grayspinner said:


> That's the one I have also.
> 
> And I've found having it does help my tips. I also havean aux cord & gladly let people plug in if they want. They rarely ask for it - most enjoy what I have playing on the radio. I have Sirius XM radio too.


Thank you for your well thought out intelligent contribution to this thread.

I also have XM mostly for personal use but riders like it.


----------



## SumGuy

UberLou said:


> I have a high speed adapter, an iPhone can charge 50% in 10 minutes, Android a bit more.


Right...50% in 10 mins... I have a rapid charger at home and takes longer then 10 mins.


----------



## UberLou

SumGuy said:


> Right...50% in 10 mins... I have a rapid charger at home and takes longer then 10 mins.


Then buy a new one.


----------



## bongy_boy

You guys are good, we here in the UK dont offer anything, I have no aux, no charging cable, no water or anything else. If anyone wants all this and all I will say is you should have booked a uber exec or higher fo these things. You guys have spoiled these brats.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

I have two micro usb chargers ready to go, provided I don't immediately need to use one, then they got one. They are both 10 feet long. I don't do iphone chargers.


----------



## Altima ATL

UberLou said:


> I do not carry a Aux cord but I do carry a multi charger, it is a wise investment and people absolutely love it. It charges every phone on the market and I have a fast charging cigarette lighter USB adaptor to go with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 31248


That will be out of date in about 2 weeks when the next iPhone or Galaxy or Samsung is released.

I carry cable for my iPhone6 and microUSB for my ecig - If I am not using them, I have no objection to my pax trying to get the max charge they require during their 3 minute ride - also it gives me 3 minutes peace and quiet as I mention to them not to forget their phone at the end of the trip which makes them paranoid and cling to their precious phone should they even think about forgetting it.


----------



## Chris'slifts

I bought a relatively cheap 10ft 2-in-1 android and iPhone cable. No way for it to get stolen from the back, and it has enough reach for pax to hold onto so there's no excuses for them leaving their phone in the car. Keeps most android users happy but as it's not a MFi cable some iPhone users have issues with it not registering. If they tipped more I might upgrade.


----------



## dirtylee

All my charger/aux cords requests are minimum fare rides on x. I just lie about not having it & trade 1 stars with the pax.


----------



## butchr

UberLou said:


> I do not carry a Aux cord but I do carry a multi charger, it is a wise investment and people absolutely love it. It charges every phone on the market and I have a fast charging cigarette lighter USB adaptor to go with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 31248


That $6.00 Chinese charger won't last 2 weeks.


----------



## Macdiggity

People steal the charger cords. I don't offer them anymore. I had someone who wanted to charge their phone...no problem....as soon as I stopped to drop them off they booked it with the charger. Like, literally ripped the cord out (broke my connector), opened the door, slammed it shut and ran into the club with my iPhone cord. 

People take advantage of other people, no point in offering them dick. My rating has gotten better since I got rid of the water, candy, chargers etc. I offered that stuff and my car became a trash can.


----------



## SafeT

SumGuy said:


> Charging your phone in the car while using it on a 10 min trip will if at any charge your phone 2%. It's stupid.


So true. I have people ask me for a charger on a 5 min trip. I have just started telling them it would wouldn't even have time to do anything on that short of a trip. They generally shut up after that. Maybe a 20-30 min trip could get a little charge, but not much.


----------



## grayspinner

We have a lot of sprawl here & my average ride tends to be closer to 15 minutes so you can get a decent amount of charge if you need it. I drive a lot of business travelers & a lot less of the pax that would try and steal my cord. 

I don't offer them up unless they mention it. 

I certainly don't offer water/snacks


----------



## UberXCali

Be very careful about this, actually. The car lighters are only designed to output 1A maximum. However, these days, most phones require 2.1 Amps to charge. Unfortunately, CPUs on phones these days are simply extremely power hungry. So, how does this effect you? Well, most phones will draw more power to charge faster the lower their battery is. Being that the car lighters are only designed to output 1-1.5A, you will eventually blow a fuse and end up with a non functional car lighter until you replace the fuse ($5). 

You can prevent this by making sure your charger only allows a 1Amp draw, but even then you can risk a blown fuse.


----------



## Macdiggity

UberXCali said:


> Be very careful about this, actually. The car lighters are only designed to output 1A maximum. However, these days, most phones require 2.1 Amps to charge. Unfortunately, CPUs on phones these days are simply extremely power hungry. So, how does this effect you? Well, most phones will draw more power to charge faster the lower their battery is. Being that the car lighters are only designed to output 1-1.5A, you will eventually blow a fuse and end up with a non functional car lighter until you replace the fuse ($5).
> 
> You can prevent this by making sure your charger only allows a 1Amp draw, but even then you can risk a blown fuse.


You can buy fuses and put them in urself for less than $0.25. I just bought some fuses (just to have). It cost me $3 for 20 of the yellow 15 fuses


----------



## UberXCali

Macdiggity said:


> You can buy fuses and put them in urself for less than $0.25. I just bought some fuses (just to have). It cost me $3 for 20 of the yellow 15 fuses


True, but I have a car that's still in warranty. Yes, I know I get chumped and ripped off having the fuses repaired, but I do not want to give any reason for my car warranty to be voided.

Scenario: Down the line, an expensive part fails...dealer says: OH, you didn't replace your fuse with Mercedes-Benz approved fuse. This could have messed with electrical system, etc, etc. We will not honor your warranty.

You're probably right though - I should stop being so paranoid!


----------



## Macdiggity

Fuses are all the same for every car. Regardless of who makes it, a fuse won't mess up the warranty. My last car was a 2011 c class (I have a 2014 volvo s60 now still on warranty), it was having a lot of electrical issues (y I got a volvo now lol). After bringing it in like 100 times for fuses blowing, electrics going weird etc, I decided to just have fuses with me. I started putting them in instead of getting it towed everytime. After the millionth time I took it in, they finally said they couldn't fix it and reimbursed me for the car (it was paid off). They never said anything about the fuses I bought from napa. 

Mercedes actually fixed a bunch of stuff under warranty even though aftermarket parts could have been at fault. They gave me new breaks and rotors because they needed replacing after 15k miles even though I had aftermarket rims. Honestly though, I'll never get a benz again lol. My volvo is nicer, smoother, faster, and much much much more reliable


----------



## UberXCali

Macdiggity said:


> Fuses are all the same for every car. Regardless of who makes it, a fuse won't mess up the warranty. My last car was a 2011 c class (I have a 2014 volvo s60 now still on warranty), it was having a lot of electrical issues (y I got a volvo now lol). After bringing it in like 100 times for fuses blowing, electrics going weird etc, I decided to just have fuses with me. I started putting them in instead of getting it towed everytime. After the millionth time I took it in, they finally said they couldn't fix it and reimbursed me for the car (it was paid off). They never said anything about the fuses I bought from napa.
> 
> Mercedes actually fixed a bunch of stuff under warranty even though aftermarket parts could have been at fault. They gave me new breaks and rotors because they needed replacing after 15k miles even though I had aftermarket rims. Honestly though, I'll never get a benz again lol. My volvo is nicer, smoother, faster, and much much much more reliable


Strange, usually Volvo is known for their electrical issues! Anyways, I do wish you good luck with the Volvo. I know many don't enjoy the looks, but personally I like them.

Thanks for that though, I'll buy a pack of them myself and see what the dealership says in the future.


----------



## Macdiggity

Honestly I got the volvo because they offered me 10 year 100k mile warranty. Free maintenece and oil changes for 3 years. They even gave me a free rim and tire warranty. None of the "big 3" could come close to matching that.


The maintenece and oil changes being free means I can actually stay somewhat profitable with lyft ( f uber lol)


----------



## UberXCali

Macdiggity said:


> Honestly I got the volvo because they offered me 10 year 100k mile warranty. Free maintenece and oil changes for 3 years. They even gave me a free rim and tire warranty. None of the "big 3" could come close to matching that


Wow! Where do I sign up? Lol...


----------



## Macdiggity

My volvo salesman is one of my best friends so I got a break lol, but the certified volvo cars are ubelievable. 7 year 100k warranty, and u can get a 2013 for 20k with 30k miles or less. I def recommend.

But a standard new volvo will give u the free maintenece and oil changes I think. I'm not sure about the warranty though.


----------



## dirtylee

If it says 120w it's a 10 amp fuse. In fact, no car comes with only 1 amp on accessory/cig lighter. 

PS, your mechanic is definitely ripping you off. I would.


----------



## UberLou

butchr said:


> That $6.00 Chinese charger won't last 2 weeks.


Interesting I've had mine for a year now.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

SumGuy said:


> Charging your phone in the car while using it on a 10 min trip will if at any charge your phone 2%. It's stupid.


Phones charge quite a bit faster if you turn then off while charging. Really impressive.

Sometimes worth the trade-off.

Just a tip...(pax aren't into down time ime.)


----------



## ChicagoHeat12

luberslur said:


> Lol...if you do the math at these rates...you make no sense. by the way, I did see the picture with you and travis playing golf. Nice poker dot pants!
> 
> I got $40 dollar tip on a $7 fare...guess what. I have no damn charger or aux cord in my car.....


I give them nothing more than a clean ride and a friendly attitude. I occasionally get tips but I never expect it and I still have a 4.86 rating. What waste the money?


----------



## afrojoe824

I got one chick yesterday going 5 BLOCKS! asking for a charger. 

Was stuck in 10 minute traffic to get her. (2x surge that's why). Gets in the car. No destination. and she was going to go 5 blocks and then asks for charger.. 

Bet your @$$ I 1 star her!


----------



## KevRyde

I've never had an aux cord, and to only a handful of my 4,000+ riders who have ever asked - typically spoiled DU students who all seem to act like they're still in high school - I unapologetically responded, "No, I don't do that...", or simply "No". I do keep both iPhone 5/6 and micro usb (which I use for my second phone) charging cables in my car, but it's usually only the iPhone users who ever need a charge.

I keep the cords neatly hung over the center console off the lumbar lever on my front passenger seat, but then riders leave the cord on the floor for subsequent riders to step on and damage. I've yet to find a cord that stands up to that sort of abuse, so now I buy the cheapest of the so-called heavy duty cables I can find on Amazon. Also, the Griffin USB adapters the Uber office hands out for free seem to burn out fairly quickly, so I always grab two or three replacements when I drop by their office to restock.

Besides the tissue packs I keep in the glove compartment for drunk cryers or runny noses, charging cables are the only other "rider extras" I provide. Between tips and referral fees from Uber riders who download and install Lyft while they're in my car - which would be difficult to do with a dead phone - $8 once or twice a year is certainly a justifiable expense.


----------



## SumGuy

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Phones charge quite a bit faster if you turn then off while charging. Really impressive.
> 
> Sometimes worth the trade-off.
> 
> Just a tip...(pax aren't into down time ime.)


In know this, they never turn them off. As my post says while using.


----------



## Tenzo

Why would you give a Pax anything besides a ride?
Honestly, Why?


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

So, when they ask about the car charger, 
if we said, 
'Oh sure, no problem! Hey, it costs me to provide those. Could you throw in a buck for that / to help pay for that?"

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Tenzo

Pepper spray and vomit bags
4.97 rating.


----------



## tradedate

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> So, when they ask about the car charger,
> if we said,
> 'Oh sure, no problem! Hey, it costs me to provide those. Could you throw in a buck for that / to help pay for that?"
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


Because if they tell the big U that you were asking for cash, it can cause you more headaches than their tip was worth.


----------



## TRW

At $.77 per miles I'll give you timely service in a clean new car, the few times that I actual log on and drive since the rate cuts.


----------



## sellkatsell44

How long can the ride be that it'll be of use? 
that's what I would ask them.


----------



## bobalobabingbong

I keep chargers in my car. Mainly for me. If a Pax asks to use it, sure.

No go on the aux cable though. I have a classic rock Pandora station I keep on at all times. Pax usually like it. If I get asked for an aux cable I just tell them I don't have one. 

Some people go nuts. Opening the door for pax. Snacks, ect... I don't get paid enough to act like a limo driver.


----------



## UberMeansSuper

Chargers are a simple and inexpensive commodity. If you buy a relatively low-cost cable and accompanying 12V adapter, it may help someone.
I have a center console compartment that has a 12V plug so I have my chargers there (isolated from the USB port that connects to the radio - I don't care for your crappy music) so the pax can't steal them. The ends are tucked into the magazine pouch for easy access. If they use them and don't put them back, that's -1 Star off your base rating.

I have an aux cord but I tell everyone I don't unless I get a good vibe from them or they are friendly. No water or candy because, at $0.85/mi. pre-Travis' Commission, as if. But a charger is a simple investment that may genuinely help someone in need back there.


----------



## JMBF831

Just last night I had a group of 3 idiots who wanted to Uber .4 miles. Yes, .40 miles. Less than half of one mile. So as we get going we are about 1 minute away from the destination. Literally 100 feet, and the ****** in the back says, "Do you have an iPhone charger bro?"

I assumed that maybe he didn't realize how close we were (literally 100 feet away) and I say, I sure do, but we are less than one minute away. Did you still want to use it?

He says, "Yeah man, the 1% will help!"

He was serious...And a ******.

You can't beat that shit, man.

Literally less than 100 feet away, so he could maybe charge his phone for 5 seconds, and he knowingly asks to use the charger. Can't beat it!


----------



## sellkatsell44

JMBF831 said:


> Just last night I had a group of 3 idiots who wanted to Uber .4 miles. Yes, .40 miles. Less than half of one mile. So as we get going we are about 1 minute away from the destination. Literally 100 feet, and the ****** in the back says, "Do you have an iPhone charger bro?"
> 
> I assumed that maybe he didn't realize how close we were (literally 100 feet away) and I say, I sure do, but we are less than one minute away. Did you still want to use it?
> 
> He says, "Yeah man, the 1% will help!"
> 
> He was serious...And a ******.
> 
> You can't beat that shit, man.
> 
> Literally less than 100 feet away, so he could maybe charge his phone for 5 seconds, and he knowingly asks to use the charger. Can't beat it!


If it makes you feel better that 1% won't help, and actually is worse. In my experience (and I'm literally glued to my iPhone, on it 24/7) it's worse to charge it for a sec and then use it, battery just splatz on me. It's better to dim the screen 100%, exit all apps and put on airplane mode until you absolutely need to use it. It's how I ordered an uber to get out of the middle of nowhere (literally) with only 3% left...


----------



## 45821

UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


Do not forget to get some VOSS water, assortment of Belgian Chocolates and single use wet towels. Pillows, slippers and some mints can also come in handy. One more thing, always open the door for them at the beginning and at the end of the trip. All this should increase you chance of receiving a tip tenfold.


----------



## UberLou

Bon Jovi said:


> Do not forget to get some VOSS water, assortment of Belgian Chocolates and single use wet towels. Pillows, slippers and some mints can also come in handy. One more thing, always open the door for them at the beginning and at the end of the trip. All this should increase you chance of receiving a tip tenfold.


Wow you do all that? I just keep chargers. But more power to you.


----------



## once111

UberMeansSuper said:


> But a charger is a simple investment that may genuinely help someone in need back there.


Thank you. What ever happened to treat people how you want to be treated? I would hope that were I in need someone could help me charge my phone. I know a lot of riders, especially the younger/college age riders typically are more needy than they deserve, typically taking advantage of what we provide, but at the end of the day if it helps me feel I have helped someone, then maybe I have made me world better rather than worse. Being s#!77√ just because others are is part of why the world is in the state it is. What happened to caring for your fellow man, expecting nothing in return?


----------



## tradedate

once111 said:


> Thank you. What ever happened to treat people how you want to be treated? I would hope that were I in need someone could help me charge my phone. I know a lot of riders, especially the younger/college age riders typically are more needy than they deserve, typically taking advantage of what we provide, but at the end of the day if it helps me feel I have helped someone, then maybe I have made me world better rather than worse. Being s#!77√ just because others are is part of why the world is in the state it is. What happened to caring for your fellow man, expecting nothing in return?


Sounds good. And if someone needs to borrow some juice from my charger, and it's compatible with their phone, I will unplug and let them use it.

An extra $5 charger is not a big challenge to provide. Part of the real issue goes back to having riders expecting a premium Saks Fifth Avenue level of service, when they are paying Dollar Store prices. My car is relatively new, nice, and clean. We already provide much better service than traditional taxis, for a fraction of the compensation.

I feel like the more we give, the more they will expect, as the extras will eventually become the norm. Do you really want to get the passengers in the habit of thinking chargers, gum, and water are included? They'll eventually start thinking this is something Uber corporate provides, not coming straight out of drivers' pockets.


----------



## SloanJones

No water, no candy, no cell charger .... I provide zero amenities. I've been driving for Lyft and Uber for almost 2 years, and I used to happily provide all of this stuff but I also used to not have to bend over backwards to make my weekly goal of around 1100 bucks. My multi cell charger was stolen and I got sick of wrappers and water bottles with a couple of sips taken being left in my back seat. In all honestly passengers are getting a DAMN cheap ride to their destinations and that should make them happy enough.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLou said:


> I have a high speed adapter, an iPhone can charge 50% in 10 minutes, Android a bit more.


Someone will steal it.


----------



## UberLou

tohunt4me said:


> Someone will steal it.


As I stated in a previous response I have had the same charger and adapter for the last year. I am 6'4" 280 no one steals from me plus the bright blue light is so bright I know the moment it gets unplugged.

I do appreciate your concern however.


----------



## stuber

tradedate said:


> Its always young people who are addicted to their phones. They leave home, get in the car then suddenly realize, "oh I should have charged my phone before going out".
> 
> I am not stocking a charger for every old iphone, new iphone, micro usb, mini usb, and whatever other connection is out there for a $3 trip.
> 
> They sell portable charging packs, and extended battery cases. People should take responsibility and invest in their own back up option.


Why? It's easier to mooch a cord and charge off you. They're already rolling around on your dime, why not skim you for a bit more?

Don't have one for them? Automatic 1 star. "Do as I say, servant."


----------



## UberJag

UberLou said:


> I do not carry a Aux cord but I do carry a multi charger, it is a wise investment and people absolutely love it. It charges every phone on the market and I have a fast charging cigarette lighter USB adaptor to go with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 31248


I have one of those too! Everyone loves it! I love that it rolls up the cord but it can stretch out to the back seat easily!


----------



## Richard Cranium

My response is the same: "You know, some people just don't appreciate things, the last person stole it, so sorry I don't have it for you."

It works 

RC


----------



## RoPaDriver

UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


Sorry, buddy, but I have to disagree - there is no coorelation. I have water, chargers, mints (I draw the line at aux cord), I have a high rating (4.92) and I have told LOTS of passengers about the tipping thing, ratings, etc. and I have had less than a dozen tips in over 500 trips. I have also had maybe a dozen people use the chargers and they usually appreciate, but it's never resulted in a tip. I agree that it's usually the millennials and I always 1-star then if they use an accessory and don't tip.


----------



## wethepeople

UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


I like your motivation and when I started 2 years ago I was even wearing a dress shirt and a tie, waters, chargers, mints and gums. opening the doors bla bla all BS !!!

People simply don't deserve all the amenities because over 90% won't tip.
I am not doing any of that for a long long time already.

I still remember the day when my 5Star rating fell to 4.9
it was a guy on a short trip from Union station in LA.
young arrogant college kid.

He asked how long I would already drive for Uber, I said about 4 months.
He said it's rare that you still have 5 stars if you do it fulltime.

Now he's asking me for Aux cable, then to switch radio stations, open windows, turn off the AC
which I refused. I said I can't be sweaty for my next passenger and I'm stuck in the car for 10-12 hrs. then silence.... he got his reason to give me a 1 star lol.. dirty son of a B*tch...

the next day I noticed I now was only a 4.9 driver.

Well that was the day I stopped caring about pax.
btw. rating goes up and down and I'm still at 4.9 but anyways who cares???

Stop spoiling pax


----------



## HotRodriguez75

UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


In my experience, people tip because they are planning to tip before they enter the vehicle. I have a lighting and USB charger that charges my tablet and phone. If you need it, I will be happy to plug it in for you. If you want music, I will fire up Apple Music.

I suppose you offer water, mints, warm towels, foot rubs to increase your chances of a tip. I average $50 in tips weekly by offering a safe, clean, and professional ride.

Of course, I drive areas where my chances of tips increase just like I drive areas where the chances of longer rides increase. Under 30 years old and drunk under 30 year olds don't tip and are usually short rides.


----------



## wethepeople

bongy_boy said:


> You guys are good, we here in the UK dont offer anything, I have no aux, no charging cable, no water or anything else. If anyone wants all this and all I will say is you should have booked a uber exec or higher fo these things. You guys have spoiled these brats.


Bravo to the dear fellow driver 
that's the right answer!

I mean we really tried but people just got greedier and still no tips.


----------



## Macdiggity

Last time I offered gum they stuck it on my seats, last time I let someone use my charger they stole it, last time I offered water they get out at destination and put it on the floor without a cap on it with water going all over. Last time I offered tissues they used the whole box and left the tissues with snot all over the.back seat.

Forget about offering pax shit. They let there kids walk on the seats, they don't care about it being ur personal car. I've had people try and bring huge 100lb dogs in, I've had people yell at me over not letting them squeeze 10 people in my sedan with 4 seats available. **** em, nd I still have a 4.8


----------



## UberLou

HotRodriguez75 said:


> In my experience, people tip because they are planning to tip before they enter the vehicle. I have a lighting and USB charger that charges my tablet and phone. If you need it, I will be happy to plug it in for you. If you want music, I will fire up Apple Music.
> 
> I suppose you offer water, mints, warm towels, foot rubs to increase your chances of a tip. I average $50 in tips weekly by offering a safe, clean, and professional ride.
> 
> Of course, I drive areas where my chances of tips increase just like I drive areas where the chances of longer rides increase. Under 30 years old and drunk under 30 year olds don't tip and are usually short rides.


This forum is just filled with amateur comedians. I love how offering a car charger turns into all these other assumptions.

In the beginning I offered a number of other things for my riders but I stopped. Not because others thought it was a bad idea, I stopped because people were just not asking or interesting in certain things. I bought water but riders never wanted it when offered or never asked for it. I offered gum but they never took it. I only provide two items because of their popularity, my car chargers and Hard Candy/Mints. Both are small investments, the charger and adapter cost me a total of $22 and I have had them nearly a year. I buy my candy/mints at the dollar store for about $5.00 a month. I never have an issue with wrappers because if I hear them take the candy I tell them they can hand the wrappers to me.

Like you I drive in select areas. Areas where I do not deal with thieves and immature people that destroy my car or disrespect me/it. Yes I come across some undesirable riders but I rate them according and avoid anyone under a 4.7.


----------



## UberLou

wethepeople said:


> I like your motivation and when I started 2 years ago I was even wearing a dress shirt and a tie, waters, chargers, mints and gums. opening the doors bla bla all BS !!!
> 
> People simply don't deserve all the amenities because over 90% won't tip.
> I am not doing any of that for a long long time already.
> 
> I still remember the day when my 5Star rating fell to 4.9
> it was a guy on a short trip from Union station in LA.
> young arrogant college kid.
> 
> He asked how long I would already drive for Uber, I said about 4 months.
> He said it's rare that you still have 5 stars if you do it fulltime.
> 
> Now he's asking me for Aux cable, then to switch radio stations, open windows, turn off the AC
> which I refused. I said I can't be sweaty for my next passenger and I'm stuck in the car for 10-12 hrs. then silence.... he got his reason to give me a 1 star lol.. dirty son of a B*tch...
> 
> the next day I noticed I now was only a 4.9 driver.
> 
> Well that was the day I stopped caring about pax.
> btw. rating goes up and down and I'm still at 4.9 but anyways who cares???
> 
> Stop spoiling pax


To each his own. You and I can agree to disagree. You think people don't deserve things because they do not tip, I believe by offering some items it leads to tipping. I come to this conclusion based on my personal experience. I am tipped fairly I feel and most of my tippers are the same people that complement what I offer. Now I would never criticize what you do or do not do.

Just because you don't agree with it does not make it wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

The best thing I bought for my car is an inverter. I got one at Harbor Freight Tools, not the best but it works. It has a USB and AC charger so I can plug in my laptop and cell for under $20. The inverter charges the same as charging at home, really fast. No, I don't have one for me and one for pax in the back seats. I don't offer what I used to, I have a cheap charger in the back seat they can use it and if they take it I don't care, they're $2 on Ebay.


----------



## 45821

UberLou said:


> Wow you do all that? I just keep chargers. But more power to you.


Sure dude, I also detail my car once a day and vacuum it after every trip.


----------



## Frontier Guy

When I first started I only had the micro usb for my own phone, after getting asked a couple of times, I bought an iPhone cable and a aux cable (package deal). I keep a 10,000 Mah battery charger with me, on a couple of occasions my phone has been low and on the charger and a pax has asked to charge their phone (one had her own cable), I've handed them my plug and used my rapid charger on my phone.

In 600 rides, I've only had one person ask for water or food, I have stopped at a couple of fast food places though, and for pax going from downtown to the airport, I'll offer to stop at 7-11 if they need anything.

On rare occasions I'll hop out and open the door for someone, usually it's airport pickups (have to get out to deal with luggage anyhow), obvious airport pickups at residence/hotel, or if I need to stretch my legs after driving for long periods.


----------



## UberLou

Bon Jovi said:


> Sure dude, I also detail my car once a day and vacuum it after every trip.


Man you must have a 5 star rating, we can learn so much from you. Are you "Living on a Prayer"?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA See what I did there?


----------



## wethepeople

UberLou said:


> To each his own. You and I can agree to disagree. You think people don't deserve things because they do not tip, I believe by offering some items it leads to tipping. I come to this conclusion based on my personal experience. I am tipped fairly I feel and most of my tippers are the same people that complement what I offer. Now I would never criticize what you do or do not do.
> 
> Just because you don't agree with it does not make it wrong.


Thanks for your opinion my friend, I still want to prove you're wrong:

If you read my text you will see it states that I exactly did the same and maybe even beyond.
But only a small percentage of people who appreciated the good service with at least a little tip.
So in my opinion it doesn't necessarily lead to tipping, because most people who tip would have tipped anyways, just because it belongs to our culture.

The other ones who take your free waters and mints are nothing but parasites they will come and take where ever they read the word "FREE"

Maybe if I put a sign in my car saying " FREE PUNCH IN YOUR FACE"
they would ask me if they could have one.. lol..

But of course you personally may have had a better experience and I'm not calling you a liar.
It's just a different experience and there seems to be no real statistics about it.

Anyways.. When I wrote "stop spoiling pax" I admit it sounds like I'm attacking you in person,
but in fact I meant it in general like all the drivers. Sorry if that sounded personal.


----------



## Jimron

I have all kinds of car chargers ready in the back, now nobody wants/uses one. Sometimes they get be unplugged and nobody notices the phone is not charging.


----------



## El Janitor

I have a USB port, I don't have all the cables for every make and model of phone. Bring your own cable. Last time I took a cab, or a Airport Van or a Bus, there were no chargers in any vehicle in the past 7 years I've been using them. Why should I go out of my way when I make way less? This isn't charity cab.


----------



## UberLaLa

I think I had the ultimate 'Can I charge my phone with your Uber/Lyft?' experience. And by the way, I have a dual charger in my back console and if requested I hand back either a iPhone 5/6 chord or micro USB....it's simple, really.

Anyway, it's almost 3am and I get a ping on Lyft to a high-end ($5m-10m homes) Beverly Hills neighborhood. As I am pulling up I see two 30-something guys standing by a limited edition $250k Maserati. I figure one of them is getting a ride home with me and the Maserati owner probably going to pull into the driveway of one of the nice homes on the street. Nope. Passenger guy asks, _Do you mind if I just charge my phone in your car for a few minutes? It's dead and we can't get the address from my text where the party we are going to is at. You can start the trip and let it run for the few minutes I need to get the charge up. _I'm like, _Sure, but why don't you guys just charge it with your buddies Maserati?

It doesn't have a car charger or cigarette charger in it! _He laughs back.... Sure enough while my car was parked and charging his phone I went back and chatted with the driver of the Maserati and he showed me the nice suede headliner and told me how it's a limited California only Edition (20 sold) but doesn't even have a single car charger in it. lol

After five minutes the guy that needed a charge was good to go. He offered for me to go ahead and drive him up to the address he now had and his buddy would follow in the Maserati. I took the minimum fair instead and let them go on their way.


----------



## sellkatsell44

once111 said:


> Thank you. What ever happened to treat people how you want to be treated?


Same lesson as:

There's no free lunch in the world. If it sounds too good to be true it is. You get what you paid for kind of spiel.

Don't get me wrong. I haven't driven a car in ages. So I'm a passenger.

Rarely do I need a cord, I have my own charger with me at almost all times.

Even if I really need to have my phone charged, I would ask politely and understand if the driver doesn't have it.

It's always a privilege not a right.

The bigger Q is, what happened to manners and reasonable expectations?


----------



## UberLou

RoPaDriver said:


> Sorry, buddy, but I have to disagree - there is no coorelation. I have water, chargers, mints (I draw the line at aux cord), I have a high rating (4.92) and I have told LOTS of passengers about the tipping thing, ratings, etc. and I have had less than a dozen tips in over 500 trips. I have also had maybe a dozen people use the chargers and they usually appreciate, but it's never resulted in a tip. I agree that it's usually the millennials and I always 1-star then if they use an accessory and don't tip.


Just because it doesn't correlate with you does not mean it is that way for everyone. Are people really that narrow minded not to think things may be different outside of their own circle? I am sure there are things you do that warrant a high rating that may not work for someone else.

My Uber rating is 4.92 and my Lyft is 4.91. I am consistent in the service I provide and it works for me in many ways especially monetarily. No I do not mean Uber's fares. My Lyft tips consistently exceed the fees I pay to Lyft and I get cash tipped frequently on Uber.

I will be the first one to say what I do works for me but that does not mean it will work for all of you.


----------



## Tenzo

I've been in an UberX vehicle that had water bottles, all the papers, chargers.
My first thought was; "what is all this shit back here. Did some passenger forget to pick up after himself?"
Seriously, I dont want some ratty assed paper and accessories that I have no idea where they have been.
I called for a ride not a BestBuy


----------



## 45821

UberLou said:


> Man you must have a 5 star rating, we can learn so much from you. Are you "Living on a Prayer"?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA See what I did there?


1. I never liked Bon Jovi.
2. Chose the nick 'cause it's catchy.
3. Pretty sure you smart enough to notice my cynicism.
4. Ask not what uber can do for you, but what you can do for uber.

Uber on my friend and keep charging .


----------



## RockinEZ

The USB chargers are $1 and so are the cables. 
I keep an Android and an iPhone charger from the dollar store. 

I have only used the Android cable once in two years. 

I get asked for the iPhone charger every time I drive.


----------



## FastestManAlive

UberLou said:


> I do not carry a Aux cord but I do carry a multi charger, it is a wise investment and people absolutely love it. It charges every phone on the market and I have a fast charging cigarette lighter USB adaptor to go with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 31248


the funny thing with this is it has two adaptors for the same phone! galaxy s 5 (uses the larger micro b and the regular micro b)


----------



## RockinEZ

butchr said:


> That $6.00 Chinese charger won't last 2 weeks.


Funny, the dollar store chargers have lasted over a year.


----------



## darkshy77

Why am I fighting the urge to buy charger rig it to fry their phone!!! Uberx IF you wanted better get a uber black next time... O hope my kids Cheerio crumbs all through the back seat doesn't bother you... sorry I feed them glutens


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

tradedate said:


> Its always young people who are addicted to their phones. They leave home, get in the car then suddenly realize, "oh I should have charged my phone before going out".
> 
> I am not stocking a charger for every old iphone, new iphone, micro usb, mini usb, and whatever other connection is out there for a $3 trip.
> 
> They sell portable charging packs, and extended battery cases. People should take responsibility and invest in their own back up option.


I just say NO same as Nancy Reagan told me to do.


----------



## forqalso

butchr said:


> That $6.00 Chinese charger won't last 2 weeks.


Does it need to work or just plug into their phone for ten minutes?


----------



## dirtylee

sellkatsell44 said:


> The bigger Q is, what happened to manners and reasonable expectations?


Rates under $1 a mile happened.


----------



## tohunt4me

JMBF831 said:


> Just last night I had a group of 3 idiots who wanted to Uber .4 miles. Yes, .40 miles. Less than half of one mile. So as we get going we are about 1 minute away from the destination. Literally 100 feet, and the ****** in the back says, "Do you have an iPhone charger bro?"
> 
> I assumed that maybe he didn't realize how close we were (literally 100 feet away) and I say, I sure do, but we are less than one minute away. Did you still want to use it?
> 
> He says, "Yeah man, the 1% will help!"
> 
> He was serious...And a ******.
> 
> You can't beat that shit, man.
> 
> Literally less than 100 feet away, so he could maybe charge his phone for 5 seconds, and he knowingly asks to use the charger. Can't beat it!


A customer will make a garote of the cord ,and kill you with it.


----------



## tohunt4me

Richard Cranium said:


> My response is the same: "You know, some people just don't appreciate things, the last person stole it, so sorry I don't have it for you."
> 
> It works
> 
> RC


I tell them it was supposed to come in the Uber welcome package that I NEVER received.


----------



## tohunt4me

once111 said:


> Thank you. What ever happened to treat people how you want to be treated? I would hope that were I in need someone could help me charge my phone. I know a lot of riders, especially the younger/college age riders typically are more needy than they deserve, typically taking advantage of what we provide, but at the end of the day if it helps me feel I have helped someone, then maybe I have made me world better rather than worse. Being s#!77√ just because others are is part of why the world is in the state it is. What happened to caring for your fellow man, expecting nothing in return?


Then they will expect to sit in your car for free for 20 minutes to put additional charge on their phones.
Go read "If You Give A Moose A Muffin ".
This short fact based work of fiction may enlighten you.


----------



## tohunt4me

darkshy77 said:


> Why am I fighting the urge to buy charger rig it to fry their phone!!! Uberx IF you wanted better get a uber black next time... O hope my kids Cheerio crumbs all through the back seat doesn't bother you... sorry I feed them glutens


Liability.
Coolers of water are an unsecured hazard in a wreck.
Mints are a choking hazard.
Cell phone frying on your charger becomes your responsibility.
It all adds up to ADDITIONAL UNNECESSARY LIABILITY FOR YOU !
A DOUBLED UP CORD FOR A PHONE CHARGER CAN BE USED TO STRANGLE YOU.
ESPECIALLY FROM THE BACK SEAT.
( " No good deed goes unpunished ".)


----------



## once111

tohunt4me said:


> Then they will expect to sit in your car for free for 20 minutes to put additional charge on their phones.
> Go read "If You Give A Moose A Muffin ".
> This short fact based work of fiction may enlighten you.


Thank you it did. I didn't read it, but saw a nice little youtube video of the children's story with cute pictures. Here is the moral of the story as I saw it:

_ "Children, if you're kind to someone by giving something to them, more than likely they will abuse your generosity and you will suffer for it. It is better to be selfish than share, because that's what everyone else will do to you."_​
So the reason all the spoiled riders ask for everything and give little to nothing in return is because they were raised on bad children's stories that tell them not to give to others because they will suffer for it. Did I get properly enlightened? No wonder this planet seems to be on a crash course for self destruction, everyone is fighting to get what they can for themselves and to heck with everyone else.



tohunt4me said:


> Liability.
> Coolers of water are an unsecured hazard in a wreck.
> Mints are a choking hazard.
> Cell phone frying on your charger becomes your responsibility.
> It all adds up to ADDITIONAL UNNECESSARY LIABILITY FOR YOU !
> A DOUBLED UP CORD FOR A PHONE CHARGER CAN BE USED TO STRANGLE YOU.
> ESPECIALLY FROM THE BACK SEAT.
> ( " No good deed goes unpunished ".)


Do you drive? I face more and worse hazards than that just to perform the job. Have you seen how some of these people drive? I take my life in my hands just to drive to the corner store. Pile on top of that bringing a stranger in your car, in the seat behind you no less, without checking them for weapons could be deadly.

All drivers are typically underpaid for what we do an the risks we take. But if I can extend kindness to someone, yes I risk being taken advantage of, but I sleep better at night knowing that I tried to make someones life just a little bit better. And all it cost me was a $30 charger and risk of being strangled, which I was already at risk for. I like my sleep, especially after a stressful day of driving the uber gauntlet.










"No good deed goes unpunished" is an mantra I used to try and discourage myself from helping others. I have since learned that statement is a complete lie. While many will take advantage of kindness, some people truly appreciate help. And I want to treat others the way I would like to be treated, so that's enough reason for me.

BTW: Looking for a moose to do house cleaning and laundry in exchange for muffins.


----------



## CODenver26

Tommy eren said:


> Lol good idea.
> 
> I hate when they ask for aux cable too. It's like your going 4 blocks.....I'm sure you are not even going to listen to the whole song...


And they want you too "OMG TUUUUURRRRRNNNN ITTT UPPPPPP!" While there having a conversation with there friends.


----------



## babalu

UberLou said:


> I have a high speed adapter, an iPhone can charge 50% in 10 minutes, Android a bit more.


Which uber office do you work? 
Can you get me a office job as well. I heard pays are not bad just sit and type good things about company. ...
LOL


----------



## UberLou

babalu said:


> Which uber office do you work?
> Can you get me a office job as well. I heard pays are not bad just sit and type good things about company. ...
> LOL


Hahahahaha hahahahahahahhaaha. I get it because I have a rational thought I work for Uber. Hahahahahahaha hahahhahahhaaa. How original.

Because only Uber employees would be considerate enough to offer a way to charge the one thing eveyone uses more than anything else. I'm sorry my bad, I thought I worked in the sevice industry. God forbid I actually provide an additional service.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Don't know if anybody posted this already because I haven't read the entire thread.... BUT....
Failure for the passenger to plan ahead isn't your problem. 
It's like it's your problem if they wear two different color sox.... or put their shoes on backwards in the rush to get out the door. Or forgot sanitary napkins. Or forgot condoms for the sex party that you're driving them to.


----------



## UberLou

Uber-Doober said:


> Don't know if anybody posted this already because I haven't read the entire thread.... BUT....
> Failure for the passenger to plan ahead isn't your problem.
> It's like it's your problem if they wear two different color sox.... or put their shoes on backwards in the rush to get out the door. Or forgot sanitary napkins. Or forgot condoms for the sex party that you're driving them to.


You don't always pick people up from home, sometimes they were at an outdoor concert all day and could use a charge.

Somethings in life you can't prepare for, I've picked up plenty of people who didn't actually plan on using Uber/Lyft that day.

I have to respectfully disagree with your logic.


----------



## UberLaLa

sellkatsell44 said:


> Same lesson as:
> 
> There's no free lunch in the world. If it sounds too good to be true it is. You get what you paid for kind of spiel.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I haven't driven a car in ages. So I'm a passenger.
> 
> Rarely do I need a cord, I have my own charger with me at almost all times.
> 
> Even if I really need to have my phone charged, I would ask politely and understand if the driver doesn't have it.
> 
> It's always a privilege not a right.
> 
> The bigger Q is, what happened to manners and reasonable expectations?


I think it's sort of cool that a rider can get a charge for their phone in an Uber or Lyft - sets them apart from Taxi service
That said, the problem is that Uber marketed early on that a pax should expect not to tip, free water and a charger for their phone, possibly even an Aux cable for their music. I doubt many if any pax get into a Taxi and get annoyed when any of those things do not happen as promised. It's Uber's fault... Granted pax should at least be polite in their disappointments.

ADD: And most drivers were fine with supplying what they had available a couple of years ago....then Uber/Lyft went and dumped prices. This is more about pay than anything else...imho.


----------



## elelegido

UberLaLa said:


> I think I had the ultimate 'Can I charge my phone with your Uber/Lyft?' experience. And by the way, I have a dual charger in my back console and if requested I hand back either a iPhone 5/6 chord or micro USB....it's simple, really.
> 
> Anyway, it's almost 3am and I get a ping on Lyft to a high-end ($5m-10m homes) Beverly Hills neighborhood. As I am pulling up I see two 30-something guys standing by a limited edition $250k Maserati. I figure one of them is getting a ride home with me and the Maserati owner probably going to pull into the driveway of one of the nice homes on the street. Nope. Passenger guy asks, _Do you mind if I just charge my phone in your car for a few minutes? It's dead and we can't get the address from my text where the party we are going to is at. You can start the trip and let it run for the few minutes I need to get the charge up. _I'm like, _Sure, but why don't you guys just charge it with your buddies Maserati?
> 
> It doesn't have a car charger or cigarette charger in it! _He laughs back.... Sure enough while my car was parked and charging his phone I went back and chatted with the driver of the Maserati and he showed me the nice suede headliner and told me how it's a limited California only Edition (20 sold) but doesn't even have a single car charger in it. lol
> 
> After five minutes the guy that needed a charge was good to go. He offered for me to go ahead and drive him up to the address he now had and his buddy would follow in the Maserati. I took the minimum fair instead and let them go on their way.


 My price for doing this would have been $20 cash up front for 10 minutes' charging time.

Once a doofis requested me, only to ask me if I would jump start his car for him. "I have the jump leads", he said. SMH.


----------



## UberLaLa

elelegido said:


> My price for doing this would have been $20 cash up front for 10 minutes' charging time.
> 
> Once a doofis requested me, only to ask me if I would jump start his car for him. "I have the jump leads", he said. SMH.


I had a girl in DTLA request me to take her home because she had left her friends Prius On button _on_ and it was dead battery time. I literally drove like 1 minute to the ping. She was from out of town and apologetic for what would have only been a 5 minute drive. It was 3x surging after midnight. Pulled out my jumper cables and got her going in 2 minutes - she gave me a twenty and was so appreciative. My next fare was a 3.5x to Long Beach : )


----------



## negeorgia

UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


It is awesome to encounter adults every once in awhile.


----------



## negeorgia

elelegido said:


> My price for doing this would have been $20 cash up front for 10 minutes' charging time.
> 
> Once a doofis requested me, only to ask me if I would jump start his car for him. "I have the jump leads", he said. SMH.


Did he offer a tip? If so, I got no problem with their request. Problem solving in action for both parties. In my market, a cancel fee pays more than trip started on a minimum fare. A jump start could pay more than a trip.


----------



## elelegido

UberLaLa said:


> I had a girl in DTLA request me to take her home because she had left her friends Prius On button _on_ and it was dead battery time. I literally drove like 1 minute to the ping. She was from out of town and apologetic for what would have only been a 5 minute drive. It was 3x surging after midnight. Pulled out my jumper cables and got her going in 2 minutes - she gave me a twenty and was so appreciative. My next fare was a 3.5x to Long Beach : )


That's ok, if there was money in it anyway with a good surge ride. This guy though just expected to ping an Uber driver and have him go and jump start his car for free as a favor. If you're going to do that and really need a favor, you phone the driver to explain as soon as he accepts and ask then instead of making him drive all the way over there to donate his time to you.

I would have told him that a recovery callout would be $100+ but that I'd do it for less, probably $10 or so. But the Prius C's battery is under the back seat and I couldn't be bothered.

My only mistake on this one was to not keep the guy talking for 5 minutes to get the no show fee. He cancelled his "trip" as soon as I said no.


----------



## UberLaLa

elelegido said:


> That's ok, if there was money in it anyway with a good surge ride. This guy though just expected to ping an Uber driver and have him go and jump start his car for free as a favor. If you're going to do that and really need a favor, you phone the driver to explain as soon as he accepts and ask then instead of making him drive all the way over there to donate his time to you.
> 
> I would have told him that a recovery callout would be $100+ but that I'd do it for less, probably $10 or so. But the Prius C's battery is under the back seat and I couldn't be bothered.
> 
> My only mistake on this one was to not keep the guy talking for 5 minutes to get the no show fee. He cancelled his "trip" as soon as I said no.


Oh, that's completely different. Like we are Free AAA or something...just plain tacky and without any class for pax to expect that. At minimum he should have said if you gave him a jump he'd give you the minimum fare for such. What a cheapA**.

I had to google the Prius on my phone for where the positive was in the engine compartment. It's there but definitely different.

Cheers!


----------



## negeorgia

elelegido said:


> That's ok, if there was money in it anyway with a good surge ride. This guy though just expected to ping an Uber driver and have him go and jump start his car for free as a favor. If you're going to do that and really need a favor, you phone the driver to explain as soon as he accepts and ask then instead of making him drive all the way over there to donate his time to you.
> 
> I would have told him that a recovery callout would be $100+ but that I'd do it for less, probably $10 or so. But the Prius C's battery is under the back seat and I couldn't be bothered.
> 
> My only mistake on this one was to not keep the guy talking for 5 minutes to get the no show fee. He cancelled his "trip" as soon as I said no.


Agreed, courtesy call and cash upfront offer should be the norm for such a request.


----------



## BillyTheKidd

elelegido said:


> That's ok, if there was money in it anyway with a good surge ride. This guy though just expected to ping an Uber driver and have him go and jump start his car for free as a favor. If you're going to do that and really need a favor, you phone the driver to explain as soon as he accepts and ask then instead of making him drive all the way over there to donate his time to you.
> 
> I would have told him that a recovery callout would be $100+ but that I'd do it for less, probably $10 or so. But the Prius C's battery is under the back seat and I couldn't be bothered.
> 
> My only mistake on this one was to not keep the guy talking for 5 minutes to get the no show fee. He cancelled his "trip" as soon as I said no.


There are a number of things that can happen when jump starting a car. In my opinion, any Uber/Lyft driver who does that is simply asking for trouble.

I agree with one poster who said riders should be prepared to deal with their OWN phones. Smart phones aren't anything new and everyone knows they use a lot of battery power. I have had a second battery for years and now have a third that a friend gave me when they got a new phone.


----------



## El Janitor

Hmmm, I think I'd be a bit upset too to drive to a pickup and find out they need a jumpstart. This is why you pay AAA annually. Next the tow truck divers will declare war on us, like the taxi drivers have started to do.


----------



## tohunt4me

elelegido said:


> My price for doing this would have been $20 cash up front for 10 minutes' charging time.
> 
> Once a doofis requested me, only to ask me if I would jump start his car for him. "I have the jump leads", he said. SMH.


I've done that before.
Took about 3 minutes total.no miles.
Off to work he went.


----------



## negeorgia

tohunt4me said:


> I've done that before.
> Took about 3 minutes total.no miles.
> Off to work he went.


Did he tip?


----------



## tohunt4me

negeorgia said:


> Did he tip?


No he didn't tip. But I got min. Fare.
He was good guy. Didn't mind.


----------



## ubergordo

Tommy eren said:


> Lol good idea.
> 
> I hate when they ask for aux cable too. It's like your going 4 blocks.....I'm sure you are not even going to listen to the whole song...


You know what I hate more than the pax asking for an aux cable? After they asking me that and I reply "Sorry I dont have one" they ask "Well then can i pair my phone to your car radio via bluetooth?"
I also love when I let them play their music in my cars aux input and they crank it aaall the way up and my speakers start rattling and distorting...Thats when I wish I have an "eject pax button "


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberLaLa said:


> I think I had the ultimate 'Can I charge my phone with your Uber/Lyft?' experience. And by the way, I have a dual charger in my back console and if requested I hand back either a iPhone 5/6 chord or micro USB....it's simple, really.
> 
> Anyway, it's almost 3am and I get a ping on Lyft to a high-end ($5m-10m homes) Beverly Hills neighborhood. As I am pulling up I see two 30-something guys standing by a limited edition $250k Maserati. I figure one of them is getting a ride home with me and the Maserati owner probably going to pull into the driveway of one of the nice homes on the street. Nope. Passenger guy asks, _Do you mind if I just charge my phone in your car for a few minutes? It's dead and we can't get the address from my text where the party we are going to is at. You can start the trip and let it run for the few minutes I need to get the charge up. _I'm like, _Sure, but why don't you guys just charge it with your buddies Maserati?
> 
> It doesn't have a car charger or cigarette charger in it! _He laughs back.... Sure enough while my car was parked and charging his phone I went back and chatted with the driver of the Maserati and he showed me the nice suede headliner and told me how it's a limited California only Edition (20 sold) but doesn't even have a single car charger in it. lol
> 
> After five minutes the guy that needed a charge was good to go. He offered for me to go ahead and drive him up to the address he now had and his buddy would follow in the Maserati. I took the minimum fair instead and let them go on their way.


You'd think they could afford a Mophie. Or is there no glove compartment to put it in? lol


----------



## Wyreless

I drove a wrecker for 12+ years. During those years I have seen it all, especially the "flukes and unbelievables" when dealing with "cant starts" Battery's can have a bad cell or a short in an electrical system and short your alternator out or worse fry a your wiring harness. Or, depending on whose doing the cable connecting, somebody will have to make the final connection, and that spark can cause the battery to blow up. (These new cars can make it very difficult to find a solid ground to connect to within cable reach of the battery so you have to go to the post allot of the time, instead of a block or frame ground) Not to mention, there's always gonna be that one whose car will not start and hits you with "Just a little more time, I know it will start, just a little more" and suddenly you are in a parking lot for 30-45 minutes missing good trips dealing with El Cheapo. It is in no way worth taking that risk so Joe or Josephine Tightwad can beat a Tow operator out of a $25-$35 Service Call. That car and your body, are what makes you money. Never risk it. You get hurt or fry your car, you cannot deposit "Sorry Dude, that really sucks" in your bank acct.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberLou said:


> Hahahahaha hahahahahahahhaaha. I get it because I have a rational thought I work for Uber. Hahahahahahaha hahahhahahhaaa. How original.
> 
> Because only Uber employees would be considerate enough to offer a way to charge the one thing eveyone uses more than anything else. I'm sorry my bad, I thought I worked in the sevice industry. God forbid I actually provide an additional service.


A pax the other day complained that drivers no longer would go through the drive thru. I told her that was because
while not moving they were making $4 or $5 per hour BEFORE gas and wear and tear on their car.

She said "But uber is a SERVICE!" (Imagine whiny voice!)

I asked her what sort of service she expected for $4 per hour.

Her boyfriend was the app holder and HE got it so my rating wasn't even dinged. He still didn't tip though so his was.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberLou said:


> You don't always pick people up from home, sometimes they were at an outdoor concert all day and could use a charge.
> 
> Somethings in life you can't prepare for, I've picked up plenty of people who didn't actually plan on using Uber/Lyft that day.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree with your logic.


If they were at a concert they KNEW they woukd be there. Carry an extra charger. I have one AND a spare battery (because I'm smart and have an Android).

And if they didn't plan on using Uber how were they planning on charging their phone?

Unless they are broken down on the side if the road what's the excuse?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberLaLa said:


> I had a girl in DTLA request me to take her home because she had left her friends Prius On button _on_ and it was dead battery time. I literally drove like 1 minute to the ping. She was from out of town and apologetic for what would have only been a 5 minute drive. It was 3x surging after midnight. Pulled out my jumper cables and got her going in 2 minutes - she gave me a twenty and was so appreciative. My next fare was a 3.5x to Long Beach : )


I have something like that happen every 6-8 months or so.

Doesn't make up for everyone else though.


----------



## PTCGUY

TRW said:


> The same Pax that forgot to charge their phone probably forgot that it is acceptable to tip your driver.


TRU DAT!!!


----------



## Lost In Translation

Don't waste your money on cheap cables that have the right iPhone connector but will not charge an iPhone. Official expensive Apple cables have an embedded chip in them that ID's the cable as official Apple. The phone will simply refuse to charge if you try to use any other cable without the chip. (I do believe if you power off the phone entirely, then the circuitry inside the phone that blesses the cable won't be able to operate to cut off the power from third party cables and the iPhone will charge. But I have not personally tested this)


----------



## Lost In Translation

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have something like that happen every 6-8 months or so.
> 
> Doesn't make up for everyone else though.


Indeed. I have signs in my car and a tip jar, but I get tipped maybe once for every ten or fifteen rides given.

Uber passengers are trained by Travis to be cheap tightwads through years of Uber telling them it isn't necessary to tip or the big lie Travis is being sued over, that the fare includes the tip.

I smile, and thank them profusely for riding with me and as soon as they are out of the car, THREE STARS. Less if they dropped the pin in the wrong spot, kept me waiting without apologizing, use my charger cable or aux cable, or don't enter a destination. Then it is two stars.

I live by the motto: "FIVE STAR RIDERS ALWAYS TIP".

What is really great about Travis refusing to put a tip option into the passenger app is that I know who tips and who doesn't and rate accordingly. But the passenger gives me a five star rating because I never ever mention the word "tip" and I can be as personable or silent as the passenger wishes.

More drivers should do what I do so that when these cheapskates ping with their 3.X rating, no one will pick them up.


----------



## negeorgia

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have something like that happen every 6-8 months or so.
> 
> Doesn't make up for everyone else though.


Hey, had an older couple visiting from Houston last night. They were in town for a wedding. She said her son and his friend only paid $70 in an Uber from Atlanta to Athens. I explained how I used to get $80 when the customer paid $101 for that trip. I told her that her son's driver probably only got 75% of $68 and drove back to Atlanta without a fare. She asked about their fare and I told her I guessed it was between 6-8; ended as $8.09. The cab fare would have been $40-50. She gave me $20. Hope it helps your market with her and her son going forward.


----------



## Corrada

UberLou said:


> As I stated in a previous response I have had the same charger and adapter for the last year. I am 6'4" 280 no one steals from me plus the bright blue light is so bright I know the moment it gets unplugged.
> 
> I do appreciate your concern however.


Dude, uber steals from u every time u turn on the app


----------



## tommyboy

I just keep one that will receive a I phone or an android by inserting the right cord total cost 5 bucks and I use it myself glad I have it keeps client busy while I drive to much talking is distracting


----------



## LadyDi

I have to cords, one for my Android and one for the newer iPhones. And that's a wrap but not only do young people need their phones charged as I have a fair amount of my age-ish folks needing a charge too.


----------



## USArmy31B30

ubersuperbowlstrike said:


> I do only (80+%) airport only 30+ miles these riders usually tip that's why I do but don't know why people would for 80% of rides in our area that are not profitable don't know why people even accept em


It is only profitable if it surges 2.0x and you have a passenger going back to the airport with NO wait time in between... How can you make money with 30+ dead miles?


----------



## negeorgia

Corrada said:


> Dude, uber steals from u every time u turn on the app


Your results my vary. There, that's the fine print missing from the craigslist and radio ads.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Things an Uber X driver should NEVER provide

Candy
Water
Gum
Mints
Charging cables
Access to sound system
Lattes
Tax advice
Foot massages
Relationship counseling
Blankets
Tissues
Hand sanitizer
Condoms
Restaurant reviews
Things an Uber X driver should ALWAYS provide

Safe ride
Clean car

Get it? Got it? Good!


----------



## CODenver26

Hunt to Eat said:


> Things an Uber X driver should NEVER provide
> 
> Candy
> Water
> Gum
> Mints
> Charging cables
> Access to sound system
> Lattes
> Tax advice
> Foot massages
> Relationship counseling
> Blankets
> Tissues
> Hand sanitizer
> Condoms
> Restaurant reviews
> Things an Uber X driver should ALWAYS provide
> 
> Safe ride
> Clean car
> 
> Get it? Got it? Good!


The amount of times I have given relationship/so you're a woman how should I approach one advice I'd be a millionaire with my own show. A lot of lonely passengers out there.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

CODenver26 said:


> The amount of times I have given relationship/so you're a woman how should I approach one advice I'd be a millionaire with my own show. A lot of lonely passengers out there.


I like hearing that there's someone more eff'ed up than I am!


----------



## Transportador

Pax stole my USB cable this weekend in Oakland! I'm going to tie a knot in the next cable I provide so it will be attached to the car! Damn thieves!


----------



## William1964

I would say charge him a buck, but that goes against the Uber cashless system.


----------



## David Pickett

I have an ebay "Portable 5In1 USB Charge Mobile Phone Data Cable For Mp3 Nokia/iPhone/Android BL $1.69" (plus UBS full size) adapter on the end of a nice "Monoprice 8607 10ft USB 2.0 A Male to A Female Extension 28/24AWG Cable - WHITE $3.74" for my passengers, and a "Monoprice 5458 6ft USB 2.0 A Male to Micro 5pin Male 28/24AWG Cable Ferrite Core $3.65", plugged into a "4.8A Car Charger Adaptor Bullet Dual Mini USB 2-Port for iPhone 4 S 5 Samsung $1.15". It gets good comments from passengers, and boosts their phones quickly even on relatively short rides. I say "Uber/Lyft demands smart phones and drains their batteries, so I figured you might need it." I have a third line for my phone, "Monoprice 1.5ft USB 2.0 A Male to Micro 5pin Male 28/24AWG Cable w/ Ferrite Core $3.31" to "Anker PowerDrive+ 1 24W USB Car Charger for Samsung Galaxy S6 / S6 Edge / Edge+ $8.99", and a 3 way cord to the FRONT cig. lighter, supporting both chargers and the Garmin. Not much value to steal, and not much opportunity.

Only glitch so far, aside from needing to jiggle the connections now and then, is one passenger who used her own USB and left her AC charger in the door handle. I have not heard back from Lyft on how to return it.

eBay sellers have a lot of chargers for sale, but often they do not perform to spec. When they fold, I get refunds and keep looking. Getting a well rated name brand like Anker is quicker, but a bit more costly. MonoPiece cables are the best, analytically tested by an online reviewer as the best cables out there, and eBay sells them cheaper!

Now if I could find a heat sink for Samsung S4 in Otter case in vent mount. I may have to make one. The car heater makes the phone power off.


----------



## CODenver26

Hunt to Eat said:


> I like hearing that there's someone more eff'ed up than I am!


Some people like deep conversations with strangers. Best part of the job!


----------



## fiyawalker

I'm not giving them Shyt but a ride! I had an Indian dude get in and immediately mumble something. I asked what he said and he repeated "water" cause he saw my bottle of water. I gave it to him. Bastard didn't even give me a tip! I give good rides that's all!


----------



## supernaut

I provide a safe, clean ride from point A to point B.

No cables, no drinks, no candy. I'm happy to engage in conversation, (or not, not everyone wants small talk), and/or change the radio station, as the passenger prefers.

That's. It.

I don't get paid _nearly_ enough to provide additional amenities. I do sometimes receive tips, (far more often now that I'm driving for Lyft exclusively, who doesn't lie to customers on the subject), for efficient transportation service, and entertaining conversation. Hell, the other night I received a ~15% tip _and_ a free meal of my choice from McD's on a bar close pick up. I kept the food up front with me until the drop off, (*no one* eats in my car).

If anyone thinks that acting slavishly earns more gratuity, they're fooling themselves.


----------



## part-timer

I stopped letting folks use either a long time ago. I actually did my own research and I found that letting folks use either did *NOT* increase, or even generate, tips.


----------



## lyft_audi

I carry dollar store one for android and the latest iphone, no requests for them yet, but I also don't announce that I have them either.


----------



## bauer

UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


How long have you been working at Uber HQ?


----------



## UberLou

bauer said:


> How long have you been working at Uber HQ?


Yep I work for HQ. They love that I take just as many Lyft rides as Uber and they love the fact that I use my Square reader to take tips from Uber riders that "Do not need" to tip. They also like the fact that I poach Uber customers to add clients to my own personal business.

Do yourself a favor and review other posts people write before you throw around idiotic accusations. Now you need a Kleenex to wipe the egg of your face.

You don't have to be an Uber employee to know how to provide service to customers. They didn't invent customer service.


----------



## bauer

UberLou said:


> Yep I work for HQ. They love that I take just as many Lyft rides as Uber and they love the fact that I use my Square reader to take tips from Uber riders that "Do not need" to tip. They also like the fact that I poach Uber customers to add clients to my own personal business.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and review other posts people write before you throw around idiotic accusations. Now you need a Kleenex to wipe the egg of your face.
> 
> You don't have to be an Uber employee to know how to provide service to customers. They didn't invent customer service.


Say hello to travis


----------



## UberLou

bauer said:


> Say hello to travis


And you say hi to Originality, that is if you can find it.


----------



## bauer

UberLou said:


> And you say hi to Originality, that is if you can find it.


How much do you net uberring?


----------



## EcoboostMKS

bauer said:


> How much do you net uberring?


He gets something better than money.... 5 star ratings!


----------



## UberLou

EcoboostMKS said:


> He gets something better than money.... 5 star ratings!


Yep and tips. I love when people attempt to make fun of someone who does a good job. I bet you are one of those kids that thought it was cool to get D's and F's and made fun of the straight A students.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

UberLou said:


> Yep and tips. I love when people attempt to make fun of someone who does a good job. I bet you are one of those kids that thought it was cool to get D's and F's and made fun of the straight A students.


You're a joke. Anyone driving for $.75/mile is a joke. I'm not making fun of you - I'm stating facts. And to top it off you give these clown customers more than just a ride for that chump change. Might want to go back to school and take an economics 101 class.


----------



## bauer

EcoboostMKS said:


> He gets something better than money.... 5 star ratings!


Lmfao!!!!


----------



## bauer

UberLou said:


> You're an idiot if you think I drive Uber/Lyft to make money. Think outside of the box man, I use Uber to poach customers. I am stating a fact. I am using them as much as they use drivers. I have 115 clients I owe to other companies. You are so simple minded that I truly have pity for you, extreme pity.
> 
> My full-time job pays more than enough money to live on, I don't need to work beyond that. I do this to build my side business, nothing more.


Sounds like you are an herbalife salesperson


----------



## bauer

UberLou said:


> You're an idiot if you think I drive Uber/Lyft to make money. Think outside of the box man, I use Uber to poach customers. I am stating a fact. I am using them as much as they use drivers. I have 115 clients I owe to other companies. You are so simple minded that I truly have pity for you, extreme pity.
> 
> My full-time job pays more than enough money to live on, I don't need to work beyond that. I do this to build my side business, nothing more.


Thanks for your pity. 5 stars for you!


----------



## metal_orion

tradedate Dude just buy one of these and let them connect their own type of cable. Or you can just simply keep an iphone lightning cable and a micro usb when someone asks. I drive in Chicago and it seems a great percentage of people have always the newest phone so that means I only need those two type of chargers I've never encountered anyone asking me for an old type of phone charger.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insigni...lack/4212604.p?id=1219713371834&skuId=4212604


----------



## painfreepc

USB Cables and aux are set ready for my customers, don't understand why it's a problem for many of you..










USB power and aux outlet is under arm rest, so setup is not a problem.


----------



## lyft_audi

Lotion for the males who didn't pick up a girl at the club?

Might wanna throw some tissues back there... I don't think uber has a cleanup fee for that... lol


----------



## painfreepc

lyft_audi said:


> Lotion for the males who didn't pick up a girl at the club?
> 
> Might wanna throw some tissues back there... I don't think uber has a cleanup fee for that... lol


Tissues in back windows, go get job where you don't work with public,

Be Happy Now..


----------



## lyft_audi

Not joke-friendly painfreepc? You must be pretty fun...

Tough crowd. Sheesh...


----------



## painfreepc

lyft_audi said:


> Not joke-friendly painfreepc? You must be pretty fun...
> 
> Tough crowd. Sheesh...


I am very joke-friendly,
But many driver's on this forum act like its painful to offer anything to passengers


----------



## lyft_audi

Oh, didn't mean it like that, sorry.

I offer water, gum, and lifesavers... I'm right there with ya.

I just found the lotion an interesting choice, made for a good quick joke.

My bad


----------



## painfreepc

lyft_audi said:


> Oh, didn't mean it like that, sorry.
> 
> I offer water, gum, and lifesavers... I'm right there with ya.
> 
> I just found the lotion an interesting choice, made for a good quick joke.
> 
> My bad


The water I don't offer anymore I had too many people open it and putting it back without telling me,

I offered the lotion, hand sanitizer, Kleenex, red and green mint candy,, butterscotch candy and of course the phone charge cables and the audio cable..


----------



## Uberwagoner

UberLaLa said:


> Oh, that's completely different. Like we are Free AAA or something...just plain tacky and without any class for pax to expect that. At minimum he should have said if you gave him a jump he'd give you the minimum fare for such. What a cheapA**.
> 
> I had to google the Prius on my phone for where the positive was in the engine compartment. It's there but definitely different.
> 
> Cheers!


I have no problem being a Good Samaritan for most people broken down in the middle of nowhere, however, with newer vehicles, hybrid and non-hybrid, some of the formerly easy to do tasks are complicated. Some Jeep vehicles, like Corvettes, now have batteries placed under seats inside the passenger compartment. Some of the locations one might have once used for alternative contact points are no longer advisable due to a number of reasons. Honestly, if a vehicle does not have the starter battery under the hood, I would not want to mess with it unless it is a life or death situation. The liability to benefit ratio is a bit much otherwise.

Perhaps that makes me a bad person. I don't care really. My life experiences tell me that certain situations are not worth the risk.


----------



## Uberwagoner

ubergordo said:


> You know what I hate more than the pax asking for an aux cable? After they asking me that and I reply "Sorry I dont have one" they ask "Well then can i pair my phone to your car radio via bluetooth?"
> I also love when I let them play their music in my cars aux input and they crank it aaall the way up and my speakers start rattling and distorting...Thats when I wish I have an "eject pax button "


Because of pax like that I keep the bass level on negative six (-6) on my car's radio tuner and the mid-range and treble on zero balance. Also another reason I do not offer my aux cord any longer. The last pax to attempt damaging my speakers received a 4 star from me as a warning with negative feedback. The next time I had that same pax a day or so later, he tried the same garbage so that time I gave him a 1 star and explained that pax was a repeat offender attempting to damage my car stereo system

Fortumately my VW Jetta SportWagen does not pair via Bluetooth with anything but the hands free cellular. One needs to have an aux cable or SD card to put in alternative media sources besides AM/FM/XM-Sirius.


----------



## luberslur

painfreepc said:


> USB Cables and aux are set ready for my customers, don't understand why it's a problem for many of you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USB power and aux outlet is under arm rest, so setup is not a problem.


You're a Perfect example why luber keeps the rates so low!


----------



## Uberwagoner

In my experience with over 900 rides I have had two people who really needed a phone charge for vital reasons. The majority who use them do so to keep their selfie box charged. Many leave the cables on the floor instead of in the map pockets on the seat backs after use. I have had numerous people tell me that I am "well prepared with chargers." I use a five port Ankar charger unit for household use plugged into my 120 volt, 110 watt two prong power converter that is factory issue in my SportWagen. Given that the household type charger only draws 50 watts max, it never throws a breaker or blows a fuse.

Unfortunately due to the number of increasingly cheap and rude "entitlement millennials" I am almost to the point of removing the charger setup in my car as I spend more time organizing it as part of my routine cleaning than I ever seem to observe someone using it. So far in my personal experience it has not resulted in increased tips. Nor has having an aux cable. In fact, I have only had five people use it in the time I have had it out of 900 rides.

Oh, and I have only had one tripping on some kind of drugs pax ask for water or mints, but he also asked me to drive him off app for $100. He sent chills up my spine in a way that made me just want to take him back to his home when he realized that nothing was open at midnight on Christmas Day.

The reality is that the rude or unappreciative pax are the ones that reduce the offerings for the good pax. It is also why I generally give out 1 star ratings for the majority of pax, 4 if they showed respect and manners, and very, very rarely a 5 star for being a super pax, tip or no tip. In fact, as I only drive Lyft now, I have no idea if I am tipped or not unless they hand me cash. The tips have no bearing on their rating. If they are a pill, no amount of money will make them 5 star.


----------



## Uberwagoner

luberslur said:


> You're a Perfect example why luber keeps the rates so low!


And now with that in mind, time for me to cut back my offerings and focus only on what I need to make my driving easier. Such as having the fast charging capability for my Samsung Galaxy Tab S that I use for Google Maps so that I can see information with much less effort than using a smartphone.


----------



## Marzosirus

HotRodriguez75 said:


> You could always buy some of those cheap charging packs and cables and when asked if you have a charger, 'Well, yes I do, I have a nifty charging pack and cable for $15. I take cash or credit card"


It comes in handy when doing lyft rides often results in tips. Uber some pax tip cash. not much or often but biggest tip I got was a 20.


----------



## Chicago88

No extra is EVER needed. Uber is a one way selfish greedy company why would anyone ever pay money to build on their propaganda about "tip included" "drivers earn over 90K", " earn $35 per hour" etc... The lies don't stop.... Uber is starting to steal money from pool pax too, their fraud game is stealing from both sides.


----------



## David Pickett

I have been looking for a good way to offer kleenex and cough drops (sugar free?) as well. However, the charging bits are a cheap perk. The big challenge is Apple -- no standard plugs and some devices have high draw. I have a multi-end but it fails to charge for many.


----------



## tradedate

David Pickett said:


> I have been looking for a good way to offer kleenex and cough drops (sugar free?) as well. However, the charging bits are a cheap perk. The big challenge is Apple -- no standard plugs and some devices have high draw. I have a multi-end but it fails to charge for many.


Why are you wasting money on kleenex and cough drops? Riders should have there own. Same thing with chargers. Spend $20 on a battery backup and put it in your jacket or purse.


----------



## David Pickett

Yes, they should have their own cars, too . . . .


----------



## Kruhn

Tommy eren said:


> Lol good idea.
> 
> I hate when they ask for aux cable too. It's like your going 4 blocks.....I'm sure you are not even going to listen to the whole song...


Plus I'm now that old guy who hates these kids' music today. I actually listen to 1940's big band music.LOL


----------



## David Pickett

Kruhn said:


> Plus I'm now that old guy who hates these kids' music today. I actually listen to 1940's big band music.LOL


Luckily, my musical taste is very eclectic. I start out with no radio, but let them request. I considered bringing my JAM Bluetooth speaker along. Between radio and passenger music makers, I probably should earphone the nav voice to one ear.


----------



## Fireguy50

You can walk into any hotel and ask for abandoned phone charger. They'll give it to you for free!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

tradedate said:


> Why are you wasting money on kleenex and cough drops? Riders should have there own. Same thing with chargers. Spend $20 on a battery backup and put it in your jacket or purse.


Kleenex is a good idea if you don't want snot on your seats. I just have the regular size box behind the seats and tissues in my center console for the occasional front seat pax. Just like vomit bags, they're for me, not the pax.


----------



## Fireguy50

Emesis bags, tissu, and sterilization wipes are a must for me. I need the vehicle clean before the sun rises so my wife can take the kids to school


----------



## tohunt4me

$500.00 to the man who invents a car charger virus to kill cell phones !

Damn ,the Microsoft convention was in town last week ! Missed my chance.


----------



## tohunt4me

David Pickett said:


> Luckily, my musical taste is very eclectic. I start out with no radio, but let them request. I considered bringing my JAM Bluetooth speaker along. Between radio and passenger music makers, I probably should earphone the nav voice to one ear.


I need to burn c.d.' S of all local artists from New Orleans,play them for the tourists,tell them where the musicians play.
Maybe offer c.d.'S for sale . . . .
Tell the guys how women show boobs on Bourbon Street for long beads . . .sell Mardi gras beads too . . .


----------



## David Pickett

One user says Apple put a chip in their charger so phones can ignore non-Apple chargers. This seems strange, as their charger cable ends in a big USB! Maybe the chip is in their cable? An online article says it is just the Apple Software passing judgement on the power quality, or bad cables/connections. http://www.payetteforward.com/my-iphone-wont-charge-heres-the-real-reason-why/


----------



## UberMikeyX

I keep both an iPhone and Android charger in my car at all times. My phone is always charged at 100%, so it's no problem unplugging my phone to let a Pax use for a few minutes. 

As far as tipping, riders rarely tip, even when you go out of your way to ensure they are comfortable and are well taking care of (not driving like a maniac to ensure their safety, getting your Pax to their destination in a timely manner, asking if they want a bottle of water, asking if the temperature is to their liking, not listening to talk radio or music too loud). In my 6 months of driving, I've discovered that only non-Los Angeles residences tip. Angelinos are self-entitled and don't think outside of themselves, therefore they don't tip....ever. The ones that do tip are fellow Uber drivers.


----------



## Ellenling

As for me, you can try eseekgo car charger. It really work well. You can have a try.


----------



## Fireguy50

Woke up an old thread huh?


----------



## Fireguy50

Replaced cigarette lighter plug for driver & passenger









Back of console for the rear seat passengers









$25 total, tax deductible business expense


----------



## Fireguy50

David Pickett said:


> One user says Apple put a chip in their charger so phones can ignore non-Apple chargers. This seems strange, as their charger cable ends in a big USB! Maybe the chip is in their cable? An online article says it is just the Apple Software passing judgement on the power quality, or bad cables/connections. http://www.payetteforward.com/my-iphone-wont-charge-heres-the-real-reason-why/


Possible, some iPhones don't like my rear 1amp charger port. But the 2.1amp works, and both 2.4amp front ports work. All with cheap dollar store cables!


----------



## David Pickett

I think being accepted is about regulation, not current capability alone, and better cables have a measurable effect on good charging. I use the competition-winning monoprice cables off eBay, and many are amazed how quick their phones recharge as they are actively using them. Many phones discharge with just 1A charge when in use.


----------



## Red Leader

Yea....I don't provide chargers. If the have a cable, they can plug in. I have an Android phone so no iPhone charger.

The next vehicle is going to have the short wired to the mountain location.

There are no perks at 70% less than cab rates.


----------



## Shangsta

UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


10 minute charge is what six percent?


----------



## agtg

UberLou said:


> I do not carry a Aux cord but I do carry a multi charger, it is a wise investment and people absolutely love it. It charges every phone on the market and I have a fast charging cigarette lighter USB adaptor to go with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 31248


I got one of these and I made a charging station/tip box for it. Only collected $11 dollars in tips in two weeks, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## agtg

People appreciate the charger, and I've gotten a few comments that it looks cool. It's not as nice as some I've seen, but it's all they're going to get out of me. It hasn't paid for itself yet, but will shortly. The tipping slot is hard to spot at night so I folded up a couple of bucks and left it hanging out to drop a hint for them. So far, no one has stolen the money.


----------



## David Pickett

Hey, if you hate Uber for the rates, don't take it out on the passengers.

If you hate yourself for accepting Uber rates (some places Lyft is more), don't take it out on the passengers.

If you love yourself and the world, and want the world to be a better place for nerds and their smart phones, providing chargers is a start.

It helps on the tipping front, too.


----------



## Dotcomguy3020

UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


I sold my iPhone charger to a non pax at the gas station. The gas station was out of chargers. It's karma! Help when you can help.


----------



## David Pickett

On young lady, using her own USB cable, left her AC charger behind in the arm rest. I never did find a way to return it, despite contacting Lyft. A month or so later, a young lady was staying over with a friend but had no AC charger, so I give it to her. It was just a 1A USB, and I have several such, so I only treasure 2A and up. Karma balances out. What comes around, goes around! Be nice, and more nice comes back at you!


----------



## Uber_Soldat

You could serve champagne, offer spa-like treatment AND charge their damn phones and the maggot pax wouldn't tip. I drive now mostly for Lyft and even though our pax are encouraged to tip, they ignore the gratuity buttons. I have been driving full-time now for over a month and I really enjoy it. I've met so many interesting and friendly people. I am very safety-conscious, I often play light jazz or neutral music in the car but will always change to any music to their liking. My car is washed at least twice weekly and is VERY clean. Comments left by pax prove it. I've got mints to offer (IMO water and a cooler take up too much space) and I always open and close doors for pax and handle luggage when they let me. I always take their luggage to the curb and raise the handle on the roll-aways so it's all set for them. With ladies especially, I often wait until they've gotten the key in the front door and gotten inside. I was brought up to be a gentleman. I am also very safety conscious asking all my pax to buckle up. If they question that move (which some have), I say this is my car and I treat all my pax like friends and family. I want everyone in my car to be safe. What I am getting at is *there are more and more people who just don't believe in offering a gratuity for good service. *Some of it is culture and people who come here from other nations are not used to tipping. I get that. However, when I travel, I read up on customs in that part of the world and take notice of their tipping practices. I would expect others who are visiting the U.S. to have the same courtesy. I know, dream on. Underlying cause for this rant? I have been a 4.97 driver for Lyft with over 275 rides under my belt. However, over the last week I have seen my rating fall to 4.88! That to me is preposterous since I am the same cordial and professional driver for every damn ride. Moral of the story: if drivers are depending on tips, find another line of work. (After posting I realized this should go in a tipping thread - but it was the charger topic that hit a nerve - I apologize)


----------



## insidejob911

tradedate said:


> Its always young people who are addicted to their phones. They leave home, get in the car then suddenly realize, "oh I should have charged my phone before going out".
> 
> I am not stocking a charger for every old iphone, new iphone, micro usb, mini usb, and whatever other connection is out there for a $3 trip.
> 
> They sell portable charging packs, and extended battery cases. People should take responsibility and invest in their own back up option.


Well said!!! Picked up a snowflake that was furious that I didn't stock her I phone charger. She told me I need to invest in one. HAHA!! not at these rates! Lol you expect a cellphone charger when you're already getting a 5 dollar ride halfway across town in a brand new 2017 sonata. Your only concern as a passenger should be if the driver gets you safely and respectfully from point a to point b...(don't forget to stop at the drive through though) Entitled much?


----------



## Adieu

"D'you want fries with that?"


----------



## Adieu

painfreepc said:


> USB Cables and aux are set ready for my customers, don't understand why it's a problem for many of you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USB power and aux outlet is under arm rest, so setup is not a problem.


What IS all this crud in your car????

Looks like one of em street corner people selling knockoff or stolen watches and trinkets arranged inside a raincoat

PS get some rubber floormats and wipe down your seats instead


----------



## fiyawalker

This is all trivial to the main issue of making uber pay higher wages! While we let them screw us each year with lower rates, they are laughing all the way to their goal of driverless cars! Wake up and smell the real issue. Move the fight from the pax to Uber! Nuff said.


----------



## fiyawalker

Uber_Soldat said:


> You could serve champagne, offer spa-like treatment AND charge their damn phones and the maggot pax wouldn't tip. I drive now mostly for Lyft and even though our pax are encouraged to tip, they ignore the gratuity buttons. I have been driving full-time now for over a month and I really enjoy it. I've met so many interesting and friendly people. I am very safety-conscious, I often play light jazz or neutral music in the car but will always change to any music to their liking. My car is washed at least twice weekly and is VERY clean. Comments left by pax prove it. I've got mints to offer (IMO water and a cooler take up too much space) and I always open and close doors for pax and handle luggage when they let me. I always take their luggage to the curb and raise the handle on the roll-aways so it's all set for them. With ladies especially, I often wait until they've gotten the key in the front door and gotten inside. I was brought up to be a gentleman. I am also very safety conscious asking all my pax to buckle up. If they question that move (which some have), I say this is my car and I treat all my pax like friends and family. I want everyone in my car to be safe. What I am getting at is *there are more and more people who just don't believe in offering a gratuity for good service. *Some of it is culture and people who come here from other nations are not used to tipping. I get that. However, when I travel, I read up on customs in that part of the world and take notice of their tipping practices. I would expect others who are visiting the U.S. to have the same courtesy. I know, dream on. Underlying cause for this rant? I have been a 4.97 driver for Lyft with over 275 rides under my belt. However, over the last week I have seen my rating fall to 4.88! That to me is preposterous since I am the same cordial and professional driver for every damn ride. Moral of the story: if drivers are depending on tips, find another line of work. (After posting I realized this should go in a tipping thread - but it was the charger topic that hit a nerve - I apologize)


Lol. I give em what they asked for only--a ride! If you played a banjo, drove and whistled Dixie they won't tip you! Don't waste your time. I've driving over a year with a rating of 4.80. The only way to get a tip is to do like Ralph did on the Jefferson's and stand there with a white gloved hand extended waiting for the tip to be placed in it! Don't hold your breath waiting. Lol.


----------



## elelegido

When pax ask for a charger I tell them about a driver friend of mine who plugged in a pax' phone for him. The charger was defective and cooked the guy's brand new iphone then and there; smoke coming out of the phone and everything. I tell them that because of liability considerations I do not charge phones and also that plugging their phone into some driver's cheap $3 charger isn't the best idea. Probably best for them to wait until they get home to charge up.


----------



## UberLaLa

elelegido said:


> When pax ask for a charger I tell them about a driver friend of mine who plugged in a pax' phone for him. The charger was defective and cooked the guy's brand new iphone then and there; smoke coming out of the phone and everything. I tell them that because of liability considerations I do not charge phones and also that plugging their phone into some driver's cheap $3 charger isn't the best idea. Probably best for them to wait until they get home to charge up.


Huge amounts of truth in this statement. As well, providing car seats; an aux cord; water; etc.


----------



## touberornottouber

I only carry an Android charger as well as a USB-C which they are welcome to use. If they have an iPhone then they need to supply their own cord. I'm not going out and buying one.


----------



## touberornottouber

elelegido said:


> When pax ask for a charger I tell them about a driver friend of mine who plugged in a pax' phone for him. The charger was defective and cooked the guy's brand new iphone then and there; smoke coming out of the phone and everything. I tell them that because of liability considerations I do not charge phones and also that plugging their phone into some driver's cheap $3 charger isn't the best idea. Probably best for them to wait until they get home to charge up.


This is very true. It is particularly an issue with some USB-C chargers which are not exactly up to spec. Even if the charger is good there is always a possibility of something being wrong with the customer's phone. Then they can blame you and your charger for it and demand you pay.


----------



## steveK2016

As a Tech guy, I have every type of device imaginable. I have an iPad, Android Tablet, and LG V20.... each using a different cord... Lightning, MicroUSB and USB-C so I already have all 3 types. I have no problem letting people use any of the above.


----------



## insidejob911

steveK2016 said:


> As a Tech guy, I have every type of device imaginable. I have an iPad, Android Tablet, and LG V20.... each using a different cord... Lightning, MicroUSB and USB-C so I already have all 3 types. I have no problem letting people use any of the above.


Nothing wrong with letting people use a chord if you have it but we shouldn't go out of our way to buy one. Especially when my last iPhone chord was stolen


----------



## Bishop1

Phone chargers are the only amenity that I offer... I have 6 chargers (4 apple and 2 android). Whether pax need it or not... they always greatly appreciate the offer.


----------



## Tenzo

See .sig below


----------



## Bishop1

Tenzo said:


> See .sig below


LOL


----------



## Bishop1

agtg said:


> People appreciate the charger, and I've gotten a few comments that it looks cool. It's not as nice as some I've seen, but it's all they're going to get out of me. It hasn't paid for itself yet, but will shortly. The tipping slot is hard to spot at night so I folded up a couple of bucks and left it hanging out to drop a hint for them. So far, no one has stolen the money.
> 
> View attachment 65470


Can you explain what that console is? Is it something you purchased and tricked out?


----------



## Tenzo

Tenzo said:


> See .sig below


..and my rating is 4.98


----------



## LadyDi

elelegido said:


> When pax ask for a charger I tell them about a driver friend of mine who plugged in a pax' phone for him. The charger was defective and cooked the guy's brand new iphone then and there; smoke coming out of the phone and everything. I tell them that because of liability considerations I do not charge phones and also that plugging their phone into some driver's cheap $3 charger isn't the best idea. Probably best for them to wait until they get home to charge up.


I like this one loads. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Lissetti

UberLou said:


> I do not carry a Aux cord but I do carry a multi charger, it is a wise investment and people absolutely love it. It charges every phone on the market and I have a fast charging cigarette lighter USB adaptor to go with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 31248


I saw that on Amazon. It really lasts a long time? I go through those ones you get at the gas stations. The pax are constantly trying to get me to buy the authentic I phone cord for them to use, since my brand new Android phone and it's cord is so inferior. I priced the authentic I phone cord. $34.00. That ain't happening.


----------



## UberLou

Lissetti said:


> I saw that on Amazon. It really lasts a long time? I go through those ones you get at the gas stations. The pax are constantly trying to get me to buy the authentic I phone cord for them to use, since my brand new Android phone and it's cord is so inferior. I priced the authentic I phone cord. $34.00. That ain't happening.


I have used 2 in 2 years. The first one lasted a year and a half before it went out. I bought a fast charging cigarette lighter adapter to go with it recently that fast charges the phones as well. Very popular.


----------



## Pfinder

HotRodriguez75 said:


> You could always buy some of those cheap charging packs and cables and when asked if you have a charger, 'Well, yes I do, I have a nifty charging pack and cable for $15. I take cash or credit card"


How many times have you been awarded, tipped for providing a phone charger? I have 2 in my car and have yet get a dime in tip lol


----------



## joebo1963

TRW said:


> The same Pax that forgot to charge their phone probably forgot that it is acceptable to tip your driver.


absolutely, just happened today....she used my charger, then gave a firm thank you after I lifted her suitcases out of the trunk....Uber paid my to cent toll on the way in but I paid on the way out....


----------



## Sueron

tradedate said:


> Its always young people who are addicted to their phones. They leave home, get in the car then suddenly realize, "oh I should have charged my phone before going out".
> I am not stocking a charger for every old iphone, new iphone, micro usb, mini usb, and whatever other connection is out there for a $3 trip.
> They sell portable charging packs, and extended battery cases. People should take responsibility and invest in their own back up option.


After getting a cable stolen, and one broken, I don't LOAN out charging cables. What I do now (should one NEED one), I will sell them one. I bought 10/50cm, Andrioid/iOS (Quick Charger Cable USB 2 in 1 Charging Data Sync cord for iOS Android) off of eBay for $0.99 each. BB&B, sells a cable like this for $10.00. I turn around and offer them for a $6.00 on credit card or $5.00 cash. You'd be surprised how many decided that they really need the cable that bad. After 1 bad experience with a rider wanting one, then throwing it in my front seat, when he was finished, I don't hand one over till it's paid for. Each one is sealed in a pouch, now it's been used, not NEW!


----------



## iUBERdc

UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


500 rides so far and never has a charger or aux cord requester ever been a tipper ...


----------



## LadyDi

iUBERdc said:


> 500 rides so far and never has a charger or aux cord requester ever been a tipper ...


Right behind you with 5 shy of 600 and you are right on point. "Not neva" as Katt Williams would say.


----------



## Rorence

The *power inverter DC 12V to AC 110V from bestek* is good to charge. I am used to charge laptop with it in car. Maybe you can compare this tool with others on Google to get more data. Or you can get more information on *bestekmall*.


----------



## tohunt4me

Rorence said:


> The *power inverter DC 12V to AC 110V from bestek* is good to charge. I am used to charge laptop with it in car. Maybe you can compare this tool with others on Google to get more data. Or you can get more information on *bestekmall*.


Works good for chest freezers in ice cream trucks too !

Think I'll put a 5 cubic foot freezer in my trunk and get a " POP GOES THE WEASEL" C.D. THIS SUMMER !

SIDE HUSTLE !

NO NEED TO TIP !

Big $$$ in ice cream routes.



Lissetti said:


> I saw that on Amazon. It really lasts a long time? I go through those ones you get at the gas stations. The pax are constantly trying to get me to buy the authentic I phone cord for them to use, since my brand new Android phone and it's cord is so inferior. I priced the authentic I phone cord. $34.00. That ain't happening.


They are tired of Stealing the cheap ones from you !


----------



## David Pickett

Some of my tour buses have 120VAC outlets now, not that expensive to do with Harbor Freight inverter, solves the problem of so many plugs!


----------



## JalapeñoJoe

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> So, when they ask about the car charger,
> if we said,
> 'Oh sure, no problem! Hey, it costs me to provide those. Could you throw in a buck for that / to help pay for that?"
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


I Just read through this entire thread and I can't believe how negative the majority of people are on here. I look at this phone charging problem as an opportunity.
I recently purchased several decent USB cables for less than $5 from amazon in bulk. They have both iPhone and Android connectors and are approved by apple. I leave them out for riders to use and often get remarks about how nice they are. This usually leads to me giving them the cord. Recommended tip $12. This got me thinking...often those who get in the car with little juice left could really use an external battery for the rest of the night. So I found Best Buy has some excellent $2 battery packs on close out. I bought them out and charge them up over night so they're ready to go. Recommended tip $10. The beauty of this is I can write it all off come tax time.


----------



## UberLaLa

JalapeñoJoe said:


> I Just read through this entire thread and I can't believe how negative the majority of people are on here. I look at this phone charging problem as an opportunity.
> I recently purchased several decent USB cables for less than $5 from amazon in bulk. They have both iPhone and Android connectors and are approved by apple. I leave them out for riders to use and often get remarks about how nice they are. This usually leads to me giving them the cord. Recommended tip $12. This got me thinking...often those who get in the car with little juice left could really use an external battery for the rest of the night. So I found Best Buy has some excellent $2 battery packs on close out. I bought them out and charge them up over night so they're ready to go. Recommended tip $10. The beauty of this is I can write it all off come tax time.


YouGoJoe!


----------



## Delilah5

The dumbest is when they ask do you have an AUX cable


----------



## Bpr2

Delilah5 said:


> The dumbest is when they ask do you have an AUX cable


Do not get me started. The worse was a 5 minute trip. "Do you has an aux cables? No!? This car sucks" got a low rating from her. I also didn't have tissue to blot her lipstick on.


----------



## SaintCl89

No aux cord. I tell them the last passenger stole it.


----------



## newbiewpb

tradedate said:


> Its always young people who are addicted to their phones. They leave home, get in the car then suddenly realize, "oh I should have charged my phone before going out".
> 
> I am not stocking a charger for every old iphone, new iphone, micro usb, mini usb, and whatever other connection is out there for a $3 trip.
> 
> They sell portable charging packs, and extended battery cases. People should take responsibility and invest in their own back up option.


just get the ones on eBay cheap 
and they wont get much juice by charging on the short rides but its a nice thing to do 
we have all gone out then seen o shi#$ my battery is dying


----------



## Bean

Rorence said:


> The *power inverter DC 12V to AC 110V from bestek* is good to charge.


So you convert from DC to AC, only to convert the AC back to DC? I don't understand the logic in that.

Also, why do drivers get angry about phone chargers? These things cost next to nothing. I've had the same three cables (Micro-USB, USB-C & Lightning) in my car and they've never been damaged or abused. People appreciate them being there, it's effortless, and costs nothing after the initial purchase.


----------



## Trafficat

Bean said:


> So you convert from DC to AC, only to convert the AC back to DC? I don't understand the logic in that.
> 
> Also, why do drivers get angry about phone chargers? These things cost next to nothing. I've had the same three cables (Micro-USB, USB-C & Lightning) in my car and they've never been damaged or abused. People appreciate them being there, it's effortless, and costs nothing after the initial purchase.


I keep having people ask if they can keep my chargers... I keep saying no... maybe I should buy some extras and say yes and see if I can get a tip out of it.


----------



## No pool pete

Trafficat said:


> I keep having people ask if they can keep my chargers... I keep saying no... maybe I should buy some extras and say yes and see if I can get a tip out of it.


Sounds like your typical Millennial wanting something for nothing like they're entitled to it


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

tradedate said:


> Its always young people who are addicted to their phones. They leave home, get in the car then suddenly realize, "oh I should have charged my phone before going out".
> 
> I am not stocking a charger for every old iphone, new iphone, micro usb, mini usb, and whatever other connection is out there for a $3 trip.
> 
> They sell portable charging packs, and extended battery cases. People should take responsibility and invest in their own back up option.


How long is the average ride? 12 minutes? What kind of charge are you going to get in that time..ridiculous


----------



## Bean

Trafficat said:


> I keep having people ask if they can keep my chargers... I keep saying no... maybe I should buy some extras and say yes and see if I can get a tip out of it.


Weird, I can't say I've ever had that request. But then my cables are routed so that they just mysteriously come out of the car somewhere (they couldn't take them even if they wanted to).


----------



## SaintCl89

8 minute ride tonight. Oh oh. Do you have an aux cord? Ffs


----------



## tradedate

Trafficat said:


> I keep having people ask if they can keep my chargers... I keep saying no... maybe I should buy some extras and say yes and see if I can get a tip out of it.


You don't hope for a tip. If they want to keep a brand new charger, you offer to sell it to them for a price.


----------



## Smokenburn

Wow. Naive.


UberLou said:


> The same people that complain about tips are also the ones that fail to provide/invest in any amenities for their riders. You put in the minimum you will get the minimum out of it. Work smarter not harder.
> 
> I literally received a $20 tip because I saved a riders night by charging their phone in the short 10 minute ride in my car. Seeing that I paid $7.99 for the charger I more than doubled my investment.
> 
> Call it being a Uber Yes Man all you want, truth is I do it to increase the chance of receiving a tip and it works. My choices are for the benefit of me.


----------



## SaintCl89

Amenities. I supply a car. My car is clean. It's safe and has air conditioner and heat. I also supply chargers for both android and iPhone. If you want water, an aux cord, or a nap you should have gone to a hotel with a bar cause for 3.75 a trip I'm not supplying extra amenities. Uber wants you to provide extras at a no frills price. Either raise the rates or tip your drivers. Btw I don't complain cause I enjoy the extra money.


----------



## Victoria Ellis

A-****ing-men to the OP. Some girl last night asked if they hook up to my Bluetooth. I said no because I needed to hear directions from my phone. Also - I don't need all of your contacts being saved into my car. Took me forever to erase the former car owners contacts and out mine in so I could call people from my car and not my phone. My biggest issue with people asking to hook up their phone to my car is they will want to blast music. Want a safe drive? Allow me to listen to my music so I'm not distracted. Anyone who asks for an aux cord or complains that I don't have a charger, gets an automatic 1 star. They always end up being the worst passengers.


----------



## Smokenburn

Last night some spoiled brats wanted an aux cable for a 1.2 mile ride. She ended up taking the iphone 7 adapter i just bought for $45 and now I've lost money for the night. Uber says secure all personal items, but also condition passengers to be entitled to free shit and **** with your property. Uber is damaging the relationship between driver and passenger with this crap and subsequently harming their own business. This is the biggest problem with Uber. How they've conditioned the customers to think they are entitled, not tip, and have no clue how this really works. Customers need to know drivers are not employees, they are independent contractors. I would say uber almost presents their business under a false pretense to the customer. All this irresponsibility leads to damaged relationships b/ driver and customer. They have to change.


----------



## MUGATS

I have a dual charger and my own iPhone charger. 

Earned me a $20 on a 50 mile trip last night. Guy was so happy I had both chargers for him and his GF. 

I don't do aux or water, but I'm happy to let someone use my charger.


----------



## 105398

Smokenburn said:


> She ended up taking the iphone 7 adapter i just bought for $45 and now I've lost money for the night. Uber says secure all personal items,


A pax took my guest cable (just the cheap $4 iphone charger cord). I re-rated them 1 star then ordered on for $5 on Amazon. I uploaded a screenshot of the Amazon checkout page and a photo of the empty sock in my car (for whatever purpose that served) and they credited me the $5.


----------



## cdm813

Think about it this way, if the drunk girl has a dead phone, she'll focus on doing other stuff like talking to you or thinking about how not to barf, which ultimately leads to barfing. Pony up the charge cable.


----------



## Woohaa

105398 said:


> A pax took my guest cable (just the cheap $4 iphone charger cord).


How did THAT happen? I ordered a cheap charger online that's long enough to reach from the cigarette lighter adjacent to me & easily reaches the back seat pax.

I can't even imagine an entitled Mill asking if they could keep your charger. Why would they expect to hear any answer other than "**** no!"


----------



## 105398

Woohaa said:


> How did THAT happen? I ordered a cheap charger online that's long enough to reach from the cigarette lighter adjacent to me & easily reaches the back seat pax.


It was my fault - it's a short one I keep plugged into the back seat console and lost track of it (usually keep the end up by me) They didn't ask, just noticed it missing an hour later. I knew exactly who it was.

Now I take the cable away evenings/ nights. I only leave it out for daytime business people and visitors. And my friends - who are as bad at keeping their phones charged as the pax.


----------



## Happyhead

I always have a Droid charger in my car for mine, and I don't mind letting them use it. but when they ask for an iPhone charger I tell them it was stolen. No way am im going out to buy charges for these inconsiderates


----------



## No pool pete

Happyhead said:


> I always have a Droid charger in my car for mine, and I don't mind letting them use it. but when they ask for an iPhone charger I tell them it was stolen. No way am im going out to buy charges for these inconsiderates


I totally agree with you why would you buy a charger for an iPhone that you don't own and the Riders probably only going a mile or two down the road that's in another expense you don't need on top of all your other expenses, gas, wear and tear etc.


----------



## HeavyTraffic

I offered this woman a car charger. She declined as if I offended her. 5 minutes later, she needed it.

So she brings out her own cord and starts trying to reach past me from the back seat to plug it into the USB charger (in front of my gear shift).
Are you serious? I have a hookup in the back PLUS the lighter adapter.

Put your pride aside, passengers. I can tell by looking in your eyes it pains some of you to see me pull up in a nice car when you don't have one, especially if you tend to look down on "my kind" in general.

Don't get snotty. Get a cab. Don't randomly try to assert your dominance or whatever entitlement you think you have over my personal space. Are you kidding me?


----------



## UberLou

Smokenburn said:


> Wow. Naive.


Yeah I agree you're naive.


----------



## jfinks

UberLou said:


> I do not carry a Aux cord but I do carry a multi charger, it is a wise investment and people absolutely love it. It charges every phone on the market and I have a fast charging cigarette lighter USB adaptor to go with it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0105GSM80/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 31248


Doesn't have usb C.


----------



## UberLou

jfinks said:


> Doesn't have usb C.


My post is from awhile ago. I've since upgraded to one with C which supports my LG phone.


----------



## uberboy1212

I had a driver that offered me a charger with multiple adapters heads attached. I plugged in my iphone and it actually lost power. The little lightning chargin symbol was there but the % went backwards. My phone wasnt that low on power anyway so I didnt say anything and gave him 5 stars.

and tipped of course


----------

